# Have an Orchid RBA, Looking for something just as good or better but different



## ESH (24/11/14)

Hi all.
3.5 weeks ago my one true love bought me an Orchid for my birthday and to be honest, as if I lie the rest of the time, it is beyond awesome. It vapes like a dripper but with a tank, so to quote some or other fast food company "I'm love'n it".
I currently use an IPV2 and a K101, but plan to procure another mech and mod in the near future, as far as RBA's are concerned I have the Orchid, a SMOK RSST genesis clone and two trident drippers (v1 and v2 clones).

After the long introduction here is the question:
What would you recommend as a rebuild-able tank atomizer, something that is as good as the orchid or perhaps better.

Many would say "get another Orchid" but I'm kinda funny that way, I like variety.

Thanks in advance for the suggestions and advice.
Regards
@ESH


----------



## rogue zombie (24/11/14)

I haven't tried the Orc, or what I would recommend, I'm going purely on rep, but I would say LEMO (normal or Drop).

They seem to be the business!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (24/11/14)

ESH said:


> Hi all.
> 3.5 weeks ago my one true love bought me an Orchid for my birthday and to be honest, as if I lie the rest of the time I lie, it is beyond awesome. It vapes like a dripper but with a tank, so to quote some or other fast food company "I'm love'n it".
> I currently use an IPV2 and a K101, but plan to procure another mech and mod in the near future, as far as RBA's are concerned I have the Orchid, a SMOK RSST genesis clone and two trident drippers (v1 and v2 clones).
> 
> ...


Fogger V5, The Cloud RDTA, Ehpro Revel RDTA all top notch. All cheap affordable tank systems that vape GREAT. Fogger is around $28, Cloud is around $40 , Revel around $45


----------



## free3dom (24/11/14)

I'll also recommend the Lemo. It's easy to rebuild, does not leak, and chucks vapor (almost) like an RDA, glass tank (no worries about cracking), and best of all it's really cheap (for an Authenic device).

I really am starting to sound like a broken record - I keep saying this over and over...Eleaf should be paying me $$$ 
It's really just that good (at least in my opinion).

If you are looking for a second opinion (I won't take it personally), here's Rip's:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ESH (24/11/14)

@free3dom thank you for your response, I'm sold.
Any idea as to where I could get hold of a Lemo? Cause I wants one real BAD. 

* Update:*
I have found it at eciggies.co.za and have ordered one

Once again thanks for the recommendation you are a star

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (25/11/14)

ESH said:


> @free3dom thank you for your response, I'm sold.
> Any idea as to where I could get hold of a Lemo? Cause I wants one real BAD.
> 
> * Update:*
> ...



You are very welcome! Sorry for the late response, but glad you got sorted - you will not be disappointed 

I'd been craving one for about a month before our excellent local shops brought them in so I can relate to your NEED

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

